# Spaghetti



## futureshadows (Jul 9, 2015)

I had spaghetti tonight, and its my adult rats' absolute favorite food. I was so excited that I could give it to my rat babies for the first time tonight, because I knew they'd love it. (All rats do, right?)I put the plate of spaghetti (no sauce) in their cage and both of them sat there digging through the spaghetti, looking for the "real" food. Now I feel bad, but I'm also tempted to hide peas in it. Meanwhile, the adults are stuffing their faces.Silly bubs.


----------



## KennaBoo (Sep 22, 2015)

That's adorable! I'm sure the little ones would love peas or other small/chopped of veggies in there to  I haven't made spaghetti since I adopted my rattie, so she hasn't tried it yet but I'm excited to give it to her and see her reaction. I hope she loves it as much as I do!


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

It's a fave among the rats and birds here. I usually make homemade sauces that are ok for rats, I just don't add salt or Parmesan, that goes on the table for the humans to add. On days the sauce isn't ok I usually serve it over a little greens.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

I gave my girls some spaghetti last night. They loved it. The only thing they have rejected so far is carrots...


----------



## futureshadows (Jul 9, 2015)

My rats totally reject raw carrots, however, they love cooked, mushy carrots. My brother's rats are nuts about fruit, mine are nuts about their veggies! They hate apples and most other fruit, except watermelon. They love broccoli, peas, corn, spinach, squash, PASTA, and many other tasty things. One of my rats get mycoplasma-like symptoms if I give her dairy products, so I avoid cheese. I'm guessing it's a dairy allergy. Can rats have tomatoes? Tomatoes make me feel sick, so I avoid them. I usually just have pesto with my pasta.


----------



## BRIM (Oct 21, 2015)

If you enjoy that, you'll probably enjoy this video!!!


----------



## amandad (Apr 20, 2015)

I've heard that the spaghetti has to be really moist for them to have so when they drink water, it doesn't expand in their stomachs. Is this true?


----------



## wug (Oct 3, 2015)

My 23 accidental 4 week old babies from 2 moms all devour any noodles/pasta I put in front of them, its quite the sight to see a SEA of rats sitting inside the bowl while they eat. Some take a piece and go hoard it or eat elsewhere but most have figured out sitting in the bowl is a good way to keep the moms at bay and hogging more pasta for themselves


----------

